# State Immigration Changes to South Australia Nomination



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

The South Australian Government is making changes to their state-based applications to attract more skilled and business migrants. 

This is great news for skilled applicants looking for opportunities in South Australia, as it may now be easier to apply. 


IELTS and Skills Assessment to last longer
IELTS will now be valid for three years for South Australian State Nomination Applications. 
Skills Assessments for General Skilled Migration will be accepted in South Australia regardless of the validity period.

*Flexibility for the Off-List Program*

The South Australian Immigration program can nominate a limited number of applicants with occupations not included on the State Nomination Occupation list. 
This is a great opportunity for those whose occupation is not on the SNOL, however this change will only be available until 30th June 2013 for the 2012/2013 program. 

These conditions are only available for those living and working in South Australia. 

*Some of the criteria applicants need to meet include*: 

•International Graduates who completed studies at a South Australian Institution
•Positive Skills Assessment
•Meet all state nomination requirements
•Completed a CRICOS qualification for a minimum one academic year (46 weeks).
You can read full details of the requirements on the South Australian Immigration website. 

* Some occupations included on the Off-List are*: 

•Human Resources Manager
•Nursing Clinical Director
•Hotel or Motel Manager
•Company Secretary

*Refused applicants can re-apply*

Depending on individual circumstances, applicants who have had a refused State Nomination application in South Australia may be able to re-apply. 

Overall, if you are an international graduate living and working in South Australia, you may now have a greater chance of receiving a positive result for your State Nomination Application.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

*Changes to South Australian Nomination*

The South Australian Government is making changes to their state-based applications to attract more skilled and business migrants.

This is great news for skilled applicants looking for opportunities in South Australia, as it may now be easier to apply.

see Eligibility requirements


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

My skill code 261314 has currently reached ceiling, can I still apply?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Till July 2013, your application won't be considered for processing if you apply now.

Wait for a month and then submit your EOI.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

MaddyOZ said:


> The South Australian Government is making changes to their state-based applications to attract more skilled and business migrants.
> 
> This is great news for skilled applicants looking for opportunities in South Australia, as it may now be easier to apply.
> 
> ...


MaddyOZ, are you a moderator?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Till July 2013, your application won't be considered for processing if you apply now.
> 
> Wait for a month and then submit your EOI.


The ceiling reached on 20th May and will reset after around 40 days on 1st July. I am in middle of Vic SS process. Do you think my process will get extended by around 40 days.


----------



## hihihehe (Dec 10, 2012)

if only Vic do the same which is just a dream. Vic is overloaded with migrants


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> The South Australian Government is making changes to their state-based applications to attract more skilled and business migrants.
> 
> This is great news for skilled applicants looking for opportunities in South Australia, as it may now be easier to apply.
> 
> ...


But was this not the case???
To these off-list occupations only those with Australian qualifications can apply, it seems.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Posting after a long time.
Last year I had applied to South Australia for state sponsorship on 07-Oct-2012 and I was notified that the planning level had been met for my ANZSCO code of Software testers (261314) on 26-Nov-2012.

My Question now is, my EOI is already filed and the status of my State sponsorship application is refused.

Now assuming that my ANZSCO code is still on the SNOL for 2013/2014, How do I go about resubmitting my State Sponsorship application.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

gaurav_gk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Posting after a long time.
> Last year I had applied to South Australia for state sponsorship on 07-Oct-2012 and I was notified that the planning level had been met for my ANZSCO code of Software testers (261314) on 26-Nov-2012.
> ...


You need to file a fresh EOI after quota opens on July 1st.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

VenkytoOz said:


> You need to file a fresh EOI after quota opens on July 1st.


There is no need to file EOI again. Only gaurav_gk has to file for state nomination and may have to modify EOI details as per state requirements. EOI is valid for 2 yrs.


----------



## gaurav_gk (Jul 31, 2012)

The EOI does not need to be recreated or refiled and needs no modification, unless there has been a significant change that you want your EOI to reflect.
My question was specific to SA state sponsorship application.

Also, does anyone know when the SNOL for the program year 2013-2014 would be published ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

gaurav_gk said:


> The EOI does not need to be recreated or refiled and needs no modification, unless there has been a significant change that you want your EOI to reflect.
> My question was specific to SA state sponsorship application.
> 
> Also, does anyone know when the SNOL for the program year 2013-2014 would be published ?


SA specifically wants its state name to be selected for 190 option in EOI. Have a check on this. Long back I have read this and currently it may or may not be a true.


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

HI gaurav_gk,

I see that you are also trying for SA and your ANZSCO code is also Software testers (261314) for which even i am applying.

I am new here and haven't explored much, just wanted to know how is the job oppurtunities in SA for 261314. I am sure you would have explored , as my ielts score is 6.5 overall and i am eligible only for SA.

Please reply.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

freebie said:


> HI gaurav_gk,
> 
> I see that you are also trying for SA and your ANZSCO code is also Software testers (261314) for which even i am applying.
> 
> ...


SA requires IELTS 6.5 band in each.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

I want to understand the condition of south australia wherein it say live and work for 2 years in south australia. If somebody live in south australia for 2 years but work for 1 year in this period, can he move out of SA after that.


----------



## dreamsaia (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum. I am applying for state sponsorship and have heard that if we provide all the proofs for the declarations in EOI and have State Sponsorship then it is almost confirmed that DIAC will grant the visa (off course after MC and PCC)

I just have one query. Is there anyone who would have received state sponsorship, satisfying minimum 60 points and still have not granted with PR/visa.

Kindly mention the reasons henceforth.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am applying for state sponsorship and have heard that if we provide all the proofs for the declarations in EOI and have State Sponsorship then it is almost confirmed that DIAC will grant the visa (off course after MC and PCC)
> 
> ...



Hi Dreamasia,

I am also curious to know if that is also possible. Did u get any response for this. 

Thanx


----------



## gbr (Jul 20, 2013)

sahil772 - Yes, the commitment is to live and find employment within South Australia. As soon as you land, SA government will contact you and ask for 5 surveys to be completed. The last survey will be at the end of the 2nd year. So, you can live for 2 years in SA, but work less than that. That is not a problem.


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

sahil772 said:


> Hi Dreamasia,
> 
> I am also curious to know if that is also possible. Did u get any response for this.
> 
> Thanx


I also have the same question... Experts.. can u please throw some light on our question....

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am applying for state sponsorship and have heard that if we provide all the proofs for the declarations in EOI and have State Sponsorship then it is almost confirmed that DIAC will grant the visa (off course after MC and PCC)
> 
> ...



I also have the same question... Experts.. can u please throw some light on our question....

Thanks in advance !!!


----------

